# Non-GSD video...Thank you Rescuers



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

NEW ENDING - An Abused street dogs second chance - Ralph's rescue and rehab. - YouTube

Break out the Kleenex for this one. To everyone who rescues dogs...thank you.

The last three or four minutes are just amazing.


----------

